# Kann Man Java Bilder Speichern ?



## Rookie84 (8. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab` als Java-Anfänger hier einmal eine einfach grundsätzliche Frage.

Ich bin gerade dabei Java nutzen zu lernen und frage mich ob man Bilder, die ich als Photoalbum im Internet (in form eines Java Photoalbums, das sich fortlaufend selbst blättert) publizieren will man als Grafik einfach so abspeichern kann !?

Ich weiß, eine dumme Frage - aber bin in der Hinsicht wirklich ein Anfänger ...

Mit besten Wünschen & dank` Euch schon jetzt 

Rookie84


----------



## Beni (8. Okt 2006)

Ich glaube du sprichst von JavaScript...

*verschoben*


----------



## dieta (8. Okt 2006)

Wenn du keinen Kopierschutz drauf hast:

Ja.


----------

